# Noob cover question



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

I havent actually played a game yet and am trying to figger out how fast things will die. I play 40k so I know the value of cover and whatnot so my question is this...

If I have three units of 20 dudes and I set them across the fron and put a IC like a half inch behind said 20 dude unit could a unit of archers shoot him? 

Ive talked with some players but have not got a reliable answer, one guy said they cant even target the IC cuz the unit in front completely blocks him. I know templates and cannons can bypass this and thats fine, Im more worried about units of archers on the flat ground targetting him out. And Im also aware that if said archers are on higher ground they have a better chance of targetting. Thanks in advance :grin:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Basically no you cannot target the Character at all. You must be able to draw an unblocked line of sight to any part of the body. If you were on a hill however of the intervening unit was short and he was tall then yes you could shoot him but he would get Hard cover from the unit in front.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent, TYVM! So even if he was mounted on an Abyssal Terror he would still get hard cover from the intervening unit? Or does the fact that less than half of him is covered he gets no cover period?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You only get soft or hard cover if at least half the unit is covered. So an Abyssal Terror towering over some lowly Ghouls probably wouldn't get any cover benefit.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent, was thinking of running a vamp around the back with the movement 9 upgrade to use that helm of commandment thing to boost WS where its needed..and it looks like I dont gotta worry bout much for him. THANKS! for the speed of reply too lol.


----------

